
Google releases Chrome for Linux beta - Linux Critic - sinbsd
http://www.linuxcritic.com/stories/58-Google-releases-Chrome-for-Linux-beta.html
======
mgrouchy
This article doesn't even really say anything, blogspam it seems.

